# SRAM Red Shifter Crash Replacement?



## wongmic75 (May 23, 2005)

Has anyone gone through SRAM and had a crash replacement? I recent broke the shifter body in a crash during the last race of the season... wondering if anybody has gone through the process and whether the replacement cost was reasonable?
Thanks...


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

I am not sure that there is a "Crash" replacement policy in place. I know you can rebuild them so maybe it might be cheaper that way then buying a whole new shifter. That's a bummer.....


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

I went through my LBS and had two crash damaged rear derailleurs replaced at roughly half price. They sent the twisted and mangled bodies to SRAM and a few days later I had sparkly new ones.

BTW, one was a result of a collision between bikes in a cross race, the other the result of mud clogging the pulleys to the point that when I tried to pedal the derailleur wrapped up around the dropout.


----------



## wongmic75 (May 23, 2005)

*SRAM red shifter replaced for $250???*

Just got a call from my LBS and they told me my crash replacement shifter had arrived from SRAM, they are asking for 250$... doesn't that sound a little steep?
Anyone else have any experience with this?
Thanks


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

That seems high. Non-crash-replacement:
http://www.outsideoutfitters.com/p-2051-sram-red-doubletap-10sp-shifter-set.aspx

Asad


----------



## dr_hfuhuhurr (Sep 16, 2009)

Sounds high to me. I got a new complete set of Red Shifters (09) from ebay for $360. Doesn't sound like a crash replacement, more of just a new shifter from SRAM.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Fin dout if they sent you just the one side or both. $250 isn't bad for both.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

considering retail on a set of shifters (retail...not eBay cost), $250 for a single new shifter is cheap.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry for bringing this thread back from the grave. I'm in a similar situation. How much did you end up paying?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Retail is over $500, so I'd consider $250 through a LBS a good deal. Competitive Cyclist (a great resource if you want to know the most something will sell for) is asking over $550:
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...-integrated-shift-brake-levers-4470.36.1.html

If you only need one lever, it will be cheaper.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

I've damaged 2 Force shifter this year in crashes. Just ebay replacements


----------

